# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  First cycle, test e 625 wk eq 500 wk

## JoehasNutz

I'm new here. Just embarked on my first cycle one week ago. I'm doing Test E @ 625 wk and Eq @ 500 wk. Will be running 12 wks. Dividing doses in 2 shots on sunday and wed. Started first week front loading Test prop for 3 100 mg shots. 
First let me give you some background.
35 yrs old. 6'1" current weight 212 bodyfat 7.5%
18.5 inch arms 48 inch chest Max bench is 355
All natural up to this point.
Been lifting 15 years. Kind of stagnent on my gains over the last 2 yrs.
This is my first cycle. Did alot of research before starting.
Eating about 4000 cal a day and keeping protein between 350 - 400 a day. Have arimidex on hand in case. 
Will be using hcg clomid and arimidex for pct.
Might encorporate clen and t3 in the last month of my cycle. Will update results.

----------


## BoxerTricks07

You should make great gains mate, good luck

----------


## DFRELAT

Good luck!

----------


## sanman

I will be following.Good luck!

----------


## MACHINE5150

ARIMIDEX SHOULD NOT BE USED FOR PCT... use that during cycle.. use Nolvadex after for PCT.. read up on it.. oyu got plenty of time before you have to start it..

use the arimidex if you start experiencing estrogen related sides such as gyno symptoms / extreme water retention.

----------


## auslifta

Agreed^ I'd drop the eq and lower the test to around half that for first cycle. You would really be amazed at what dose you really need.

----------


## Jocoo26

Presently, I'm having a hard time getting my hands on both HCG and Nolvadex . I've never bought anything from a website before and was wondering if anyone could recommend a few that they know is legit. I have always been skeptical about purchasing online, and up until now I never had to. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## Oastro

I am a regular user of cycling. This is more beneficial for the health and fitness.
Cycling is a good exercise to every one.

chino hills fitness

----------


## BoxerTricks07

^ Bro you taking the pi$$?

----------


## JoehasNutz

Well 2 wks in on my cycle and I've already gained 13 lbs and added 3/8 inch to my arms. Have kept my cycle at 625 test e and 500 eq wk. Have already had itchy nipples. So I started taking arimadex at .5 mg eod. It has taken care of that. Have had people at work compliment me this week on how big im getting. 
And had some guys at the gym that were suggesting I should think about prof bodybuilding. Don't think I'm lean enough for that but was happy to get the compliments. Will be taking a new pic and posting it tommorow.
Oh I have a question. Is it common to have your nuts ache occasionally during cycle. Because I've been having achy nuts occationally since starting my cycle. Is this normal?

----------

